# Most people give these away



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Guitar Shipping Box | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I did see that today. LOL I have 2 guitar boxes here right now. Which reminds me I need a box to ship the bass pedal I'm selling.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

@rollingdam, you're just not maximizing your profits if you're givin' shit away.......


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Yup, this should cost. I thing more than a drive to L&M, they have given me many boxes over the years without batting an eye.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

This seller also posted this ad on a local Facebook Musical Instruments Swap page and he is getting a lot of flak and sarcasm.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

It's a right of passage to dumpster dive in an alley behind long & mcquade or another music shop of one's choice.

This is an insult to all musicians and humanity!

OK, I'll give you 5 bucks for a box....B#(*


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have half a dozen Stetson hat boxes laying around if anyone wants to buy them – I think I could let them go for about $100 apiece. They are made outta real good cardboard.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

One of the local stores almost always has a bunch of boxes out back--where there is parking--I've never grabbed one--but if I needed to it wouldn't be too difficult--well maybe not right now--but maybe.
Maybe they're thinking the stores aren't open to people going in--they don't eeed as much displayed.
therefore someone will pay?

Who knows?


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Is it a real Gibson box though?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

zontar said:


> if I needed to it wouldn't be too difficult


Maybe grab what you can, contact the ad and sell them to him at $5/ea, telling him that he can double his profit?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's $40 now!!! 

Guitar Shipping Box | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Chito said:


> It's $40 now!!!


Hmm .. he couldn't sell at $10, so ..


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Chito said:


> I did see that today. LOL I have 2 guitar boxes here right now. Which reminds me I need a box to ship the bass pedal I'm selling.


I've purchased a few pedals lately. I can sell you one of my pedal shipping boxes for $10 plus shipping.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Is it a real Gibson box though?


That's it, ain't it? It's genuine Gibson [oooo...aaaah...on you knees and bow, pagan] so it must be imbued with the spirit of Orville himself and permeated with the mojo of Les Paul. That has to be worth something even if it's just ink on cardboard and with zero ingenuity one could make a better one on the kitchen table before the first coffee of the day. Bill Monroe removed the logo from his instrument for a time. There's a guy who didn't get on his knees.

Yeah, I'm not done my first coffee.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I asked him about the box and this was his response:



> *Cliff:*
> it is VINTAGE 1952


I think his last name might be Claven.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

What if I just want the 'stuffing'? Is the seller open to shipping the shipping box? What shipping box will they package the shipping box in--I don't want my shipping box to be damaged during shipping...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

His last name is Julian


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Maybe grab what you can, contact the ad and sell them to him at $5/ea, telling him that he can double his profit?


Hmm, if only it weren't on the other side of town.

On the other hand, maybe I need a little drive


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Next big collector fad...shipping boxes, start hoarding them now folks.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

HEAVY CARDBOARD MUSICAL INSTRUMENT STORAGE BOX | Other | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> HEAVY CARDBOARD MUSICAL INSTRUMENT STORAGE BOX | Other | City of Halifax | Kijiji


No name...
No thanks...


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Bizarre thing is I now see Google ads for guitar shipping boxes for sale, $40 per box, on some websites I visit.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> HEAVY CARDBOARD MUSICAL INSTRUMENT STORAGE BOX | Other | City of Halifax | Kijiji


He calls it a “money saver” which must be some weird east coast way to say piggy bank. Trouble is there’s no lock on it, which is the exact thing that made my guitar case the perfect place to hide my Playboys back in the day.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> HEAVY CARDBOARD MUSICAL INSTRUMENT STORAGE BOX | Other | City of Halifax | Kijiji


And all these years I have been foolishly recycling packaging for consumer goods. I could have sold all of those boxes our coffee machines, DVD players, and other items came in.

Heck we bought major appliances. I could have made a fortune on the pallets and cardboard those came with.

I'm ashamed to have been so wasteful.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

He is probably a L&M dumpster diver .


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Is it a real Gibson box though?


'authentic' gibson box.


----------

